
Uber Rival Ola Said to Be Seeking Funds at 40% Lower Value - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-25/uber-rival-ola-said-to-be-seeking-funds-at-40-lower-valuationz
======
Phithagoras
Getting a 404 error

